# New Speaker Build



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have started a new build finally based on some feedback on here and some research! I decided to go with separate bass cabs and mid/high cabs. I got one front looking nice on a bass cabinet. The woofers are 8" Dayton Reference Paper woofers. I will be building 3 identical front speakers. More to come later!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Looking good already :T


----------

